# Following in my grandfather's footsteps



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I got my first deer this year! He's far from a monster, but I couldn't be happier to have taken him from the same place my grandpa took all of his. He loved deer hunting in Llano... so did all five of his sons... and so do I. My grandpa, God rest his soul, has long been gone... but he is the sole reason I am the way I am. I wish more than anything that he could have been sitting right next to me in that stand, but I can rest assured that he's upstairs grinning from ear to ear, telling a version of the story that's ten times better than mine.


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

*Nice Deer*

Awesome!! Congrats on a very nice deer


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Great buck and awesome story!


----------



## 2012FORD (Jan 3, 2015)

So happy for you. Nice Deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Daaang.. That's an awesome first deer.. Congrats


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Awesome Deer! Way more mass then anything we have shot in Llano this year! Im sure Grandpa is proud!! I still shoot the old Remington 700 30.06 that my Grandpa gave to me before he passed.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome deer and seems like you have awesome values in life.


----------



## Emmett (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats that is an awesome first deer. And from what you were saying, I'm sure your Grandpa was setting right next to you in that blind....


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice.Fine looking animal~and hunter.You did your Grandpa some good for sure!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Great deer , grandpa would be very proud!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice job, sure he's proud of ya!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

We'll done and nice read. Congratulations on a fine buck.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great job....congrats.....


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

congrats , nice deer . you have a pretty smile


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your story and beautiful photo. I'm sure you Grandfather would be very proud of his deer hunting granddaughter!!!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I bet gandpa is looking down saying yup thats my girl. Congrats.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Very nice first deer........congrats.....


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

you bet he was sitting next to you and VERY proud!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, great post and great deer. I would have loved to have met your grandfather, had to be a wonderful man, what a legacy he left.

I am guessing that if anyone ever writes a book on being a good grandpa, your pic will be on the cover and your post will be the forward!

Young lady, the world need more people like you and your grandfather. Thank you.


----------



## Duck Taxi (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll never understand it, why some people just don't get what hunting is all about. This is it in a nut shell. Great trophy and a fantastic post. Thanks for the smile and making my day young lady!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome deer and ageless story. Hunting and fishing are as much about heritage as they are about the "take". Congrats to you on the deer and sounds like ol grandpa was a good life teacher. You will go far.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

*Thanks everyone!!!!*



Lagunaroy said:


> Wow, great post and great deer. I would have loved to have met your grandfather, had to be a wonderful man, what a legacy he left.
> 
> I am guessing that if anyone ever writes a book on being a good grandpa, your pic will be on the cover and your post will be the forward!
> 
> Young lady, the world need more people like you and your grandfather. Thank you.


Thank you, Lagunaroy! You made my day, and your comment means a lot. He was really something special.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome story and a great first buck!

Congrats!!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice to see you pay tribute to you grandfather. Nice deer also.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Buck, Congrats!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Can't wait until next season


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Great story and great deer. Congrats


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's to you grandpa!


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice rack......good first deer also


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations, and fine tribute to your grandfather. That's what the family hunting tradition is all about.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Grandpaw watching with a smile on His face


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice Deer and a wonderful young lady with great values, Congrats


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*First Deer*

Attababy!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

AWESOME!! Congrats!!


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

going_deep said:


> Nice rack......good first deer also


 She's giving a story and a tribute to her grandfather and you feel the need to say something like that?

Reel Girl, congratulations on a great animal. Like you my grandfather played a huge role in making me who I am. He passed away last November and I miss him every day. The beautiful thing is that I know I am making him proud, and I know he's watching over me. I'm sure your grandfather feels the same way.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Congrats! They don't have to be monsters to be trophies. That is a great deer all day long.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow the smile says it all!! Congrats on a super nice buck. Thank you for sharing the story. Sounds to me like your grandfather was great man who for sure has a huge grin on his face now!


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Nice Deer*

*Your smile says it all!!* Congratulation on your first deer and you seem to have a pretty solid grasp of the importance of family.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I am pleasantly surprised by the responses I've been getting from this post... It's actually heart warming. My family is very important to me, and I feel so blessed to be part of a family who has such a great love and appreciation for the great outdoors. If I ever have children, I'll be sure to put a fishing pole in their hands before they can even think about saying the words, "video game".


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

going_deep said:


> Nice rack......good first deer also


You're a Gd idiot. Wrong thread.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> You're a Gd idiot. Wrong thread.


This site is a lot like trail mix... It can be really sweet, but every now and then you run across a nut!!! Just thank heaven you aren't one.


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome and congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Young Lady, you have an awesome outlook, keep it up and God Bless!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats on a nice deer...that's a very nice pic too


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone! El Cazador... That's all my boyfriend. He takes beautiful photographs.


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture (Oct 7, 2014)

Congrats! Nice Pic!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

A couple more pics...


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

After my dad died it took a lot for me to go back to the places we haunted together, but I did, and we are on our 40th year on one place in West TX. Every step across the rocks and cactus I feel him with me. 

My oldest son, 8, started hunting with me this year as "the shooter", and he has not looked back. I passed on a lot of good bucks this year when he wasn't with me because I would rather have seen him shoot it. My 3 year old demands hunting, camping, or fishing stories every night before bed.

They get it and so do you. It's never about the kill, it's about the memories that are forged in our minds just like a blacksmith forms metal. Sometimes, all it takes is an ember from a camp fire to bring those memories flooding back, and time on the couch with a video controller does not create that.

As for the crude commentator...their is always a t urd on the trail...luckily the rest of the trail is pretty clean.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats to you and great work carrying on a family tradition!


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

By the way - I love your smile. It reminds me exactly of the excitement on my daughters face when she shot her first buck!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

cwbycrshr said:


> After my dad died it took a lot for me to go back to the places we haunted together, but I did, and we are on our 40th year on one place in West TX. Every step across the rocks and cactus I feel him with me.
> 
> My oldest son, 8, started hunting with me this year as "the shooter", and he has not looked back. I passed on a lot of good bucks this year when he wasn't with me because I would rather have seen him shoot it. My 3 year old demands hunting, camping, or fishing stories every night before bed.
> 
> ...


This is so nice to hear! I most certainly do get it... and I'm so happy to see that I'm not the only one.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

As a great-grandpa, I only hope my crew will say the same about me someday as you have done about your grandpa. Thank you for your outdoor values and congratulations on your good shooting!


----------

